# Fished Lake Darling for 45minutes = 2 fish



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I fished lake darling at around 1230 today and caught 2 24inch pike. I was lucky to catch any for it being around 30 degrees. I was only able to be out there for 45 min because i had to baby sit. You can see that I used a rapala. I was using a jerk,jerk,jerk, pause techniqe. They only hit on the pause. I figured I would give a report since there isn't alot of fishing going on right now. 
[siteimg]4306[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4307[/siteimg]

I had to cut my hook in order to save the fish for release.
[siteimg]4308[/siteimg]


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I just hate looking at that crap when I am stuck in my cubicle J/K!:lol: !

Congrates on the 45 minutes of freedom. Wish I could be doing the same! :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

The ol Rapala X-Rap strikes again.


----------

